# From Vermont



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome
Spring is a good time to start, if you can find some bees, good luck in your beekeeping


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello Weebees,

I am quite close to you - in northern Rensselaer County. You have a good bee club in Bennington. And we are both lucky in that we live close to Betterbee in Greenwich so getting bee stuff is easy.

If you want to come visit my little apiary to see if bees still appeal to you, just pm me and we can set up a date.

Enjambres


----------



## weebees (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you enjambres. I've been thinking of Betterbee, I drove by it quite a few times last season. 

I remember seeing events from the Bennington Beekeepers club in the local paper once in a while. I checked them out online, they do look cool.

My two big obstacles to getting bees this season would be finding bees this late, and figuring out a way to be sure and keep the bears out of them. There is one beekeeper that I know of in my town who keeps his bees on his barn roof.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Take the plunge and get bees this year. Welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome. If there is anything we can do to help, let us know.


----------



## Doublebrook (May 1, 2016)

Hey weebees..

I am new also, and setting up 5 hives with a friend in Stamford. We just got 2 local winter carniolin NUCS 3 days ago that were from a good beekeeper just south of you. PM me for more info. There seem to me plenty of bees available still. I have 2 more southern Italian NUCs, and a package coming. I suggest you bite the bullet, and get a Vermont winter NUC, as it will have the best chance of making it through next winter I think. I found an apiary in northern Vermont that has some, and if I wasn't locked into the imports, I would drive up. They also have Carniolin's. Check this site... 
http://www.northwoodsapiaries.com/

Eric


----------

